# Wintec saddles on thoroughbreds



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What you've heard is correct. They often bridge on TBs. Maybe you can take one on trial to check before you buy.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

I've ridden in a Wintec on many Thoroughbreds with no ill effects. I've also had some come out to be fitted. 

It really depends though, Thoroughbred's backs can vary so much. 

I think sometimes a problem is because they tend to have prominent withers, people go with the narrower sizes which tend to just "perch" on parts of the back rather than fitting properly.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

I own a 3/4 tb and I use a wintec close contact jumping saddle on him. It fits him just fine


----------



## Goatdoghorselover (Aug 6, 2013)

For right now I have decided to stick with my leather saddle for right now I would really like to get a new saddle eventually but for right now I will be using my old one thanks for the feedback though


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

I've got a Wintec on my lease TB at the moment - we don't have any issues with fitting so far. Each horse is different so don't count out the Wintec just yet.


----------

